

Ask HN: Use Amex at online store that only accepts Visa? - aabajian

Sometimes I&#x27;d like to make a purchase using my Amex credit card rather than my Visa debit (pseudo-credit) card. Many online stores don&#x27;t accept Amex because they charge a higher fee. Is there any service that will, for a nominal fee, grant me a &quot;temp&quot; Visa card that is loaded with credit from my Amex?
======
bruce_one
Does this do what you need?
[https://www.entropay.com/](https://www.entropay.com/)

